# manta in blue



## Muchis (10/3/18)

looking for a blue manta in jhb

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (10/3/18)

Ecigsstore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis (10/3/18)

thx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muchis (10/3/18)

can't find it on their store....anyone else?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

